# Tell USA Today that Gun Control does not Unite



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Idiots have an opinion piece pimping gun control with a poll.

Slam the poll folks.

Somewhere around 86% of folks "strongly disagree" so far.....

https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2019/03/19/new-zealand-attacks-unite-leaders-gun-control-usa-stands-divided-editorials-debates/3211287002/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Polls can be pure bs. Who was asked and how did you exactly ask that question? What answer choices were allowed? The polls said Trump would loose too. All gun control is going to do is United the commie ba$tar$ socialist grip on this county.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I read the link, the key words they always use are "easy access". Which essentially means if someone wants one they will still get it. Then who will they blame? This wasn't a spur of the moment thing for the shooter. Like has been said before, "I can explain it to you, but not make your understand".


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I did their poll.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They will never stop pushing the agenda. That’s ok, my decision is made.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We've all known it all along, the japs figured it out, a gun behind every blade of grass.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The publication, USA Today, is really Anti-usa-Today


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It was above 89% against their position.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Life member of the NRA, no reason to take a poll. 

Wasn't hildo suppose to win the election, according to the polls??


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ha! Guess the poll is not going like they anticipated. Useless anyway but I think its funny!



Thank you for voting!
Strongly disagree 89.08% (9,385 votes)


Strongly agree 7.97% (840 votes)


Disagree 1.92% (202 votes)


Agree 0.65% (68 votes)


Don't know 0.38% (40 votes)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

USA Today is a pack of dullards, who cannot be made to comprehend that natural rights and the American Constituion is why we have guns here. 
They really are that stupid, and they cannot be made to comprehend that there is a time and place to fight, with guns.


----------

